# Webcam between Rs.500-Rs.1000



## Tachyon1986 (May 24, 2011)

Hello all,

As the topic states , would you please suggest a good webcam priced between Rs.500 - 1000?

Thanks!


----------



## KDroid (Jul 26, 2011)

*Microsoft LifeCam LX700 *


----------

